# Lietotāju Izstrādājumi >  Rudefolf austiņu pastiprinātājs.

## RudeWolf

Palielīšos-



~300 detaļas un es pat nevienu reizi nerakstīju Jurkinam, lai ručī ārā! Divi barokļi gan uzreiz negribēja kurbulēties, tomēr pie vainas bija viens nedalodējums un viens pārāk plašs lodējums. Par laimi viss veiksmīgi...

Ar shēmām es diemžēl padalīties nedrīkstu, jo pieeja tām ir tikai dota klientiem. Teikšu tikai, ka 2/3 plates aizņem četri traki barokļi (lineārais + šunts).

Tas ar ko drīkstu dalīties -

----------


## osscar

smuki ! kā skan ja salīdzini ar pārējiem saviem ?

----------


## RudeWolf

Baigi slīgt hifilītiskajās alegorijās es nevēlos, bet teikšu tā, ka salīdzinot ar esošo Dynalo skaņa ir pilnīgi citāda. Es esmu pārliecināts, ka abus aparātus jebkurš spētu atšķirt aklajā testā. Sākumā es domāju, ka ar kādu no darinājumiem kaut kas nav kārtībā, jo skaņas atšķirības tiešām bija nopietnas. Nedēļas beigās pienāks EMU 0404 un tad pamērīšu kas un kā.

QRV08 skan DAUDZ plašāk, detalizētāk un frekvenču galadiapazoni ir izteiktāki kā Dynalo. Pamatā skanējums ir tāds, ko es sauktu par mata tiesu no klīniska un analītiska. Dynalo skaņa ir tāda vairāk ar uzsvaru uz vidiem un pieklusinātiem zemajiem basiem un augstajām augšām. QRV08 tāpēc izklausās ar nedaudz klusākiem vidiem, tomēr patiesībā tas ir uz pārēju frekvenču pacēluma rēķina.

QRV08 ir daudz prasīgāks pret materiālu, jo ļoti labi parāda trūkumus gan ierakstā gan skaņas avotā. Man ir pagaisušas atmiņas par Normunda Betas iespaidiem, tomēr efekts ir līdzīgs.

Verdikts: Dynalo visdrīzāk pārdosies prom, jo baudījums no QRV08 ir vismaz tik pat liels un keiss būs tieši četras reizes mazāks.

----------


## Jurkins

Nu skarbi  :: ! Riktīga nanokapsēta. Galvenais, ka devaiss skan labi un pašam prieks.
Lai gan interesanti būtu nobarot šo ar prastu nestabilizētu barokli (~30000uF piem.), CRC, CLC, prastu stabilitronu u.t.t. un paklausīties. 
Shēmā nav nekā neparasta, var teikt, viens no standarta pastiprinātāju risinājumiem, ir dažas vietas, kas ir strīdīgas.
Vai šim ir servo? Ja ir, tad, droši vien, ir džampers uz plates, ar ko servo atslēgt. Un ko saka izeja bez servo?

p.s. kur sūtīji EMU?

----------


## RudeWolf

Patīk jau patīk - es gan ļoti gribu zināt, ko spektrometrs rādīs, kad abus dampjus pamērīšu.

EMU nopirku no sludinājuma vienā forumā par 90EUR kopā ar piegādi.

Servo ir un, ja nemaldos, tad ir permanenti pieslēgts. Ja pareizi atceros, tad ar redzamo džamperi var pieslēgt izejā rezistoru.

----------


## Jurkins

Par 90EUR labs pirkums.
Gan jau, ka šim spektru rādīs labu.
Izeju gan bez servo būtu interesanti paskatīties.

----------


## RudeWolf

Klau, bet reāli tranzistoru miera strāvas būtu jāregulē pie ieslēgta servo skatoties opampa izejas kājas potenciālu atkarībā pret zemi?

----------


## Jurkins

Uz šo jautājumu gan jau katram audiofilam būs sava atbilde  :: , bet vispār jā. Reāli jau tas ir tas pats, kas regulēt bez servo nulli izejā bez servo un pēc tam pieslēgt servo.

----------


## osscar

nē, meira strāvu mēra vai nu virknē ar barošanu slēdzot A metru (nav svarīgi + vai - plecā), vai arī ar V metru mēra sprieguma kritumu uz izejas traņu emiteru rezistora un tad zinot R un V izrēķina I. tas būs precīzāk, jo liekot barošanā - nomērīsi arī visas preikšas patēriņu, tas gan būs niecīgs.

----------


## Jurkins

tfu, es nevis par miera strāvu, bet nulli izejā. Ar miera strāvas regulēšanu šim pastūzim tā komplicēti.

----------


## osscar

jā man jau likās, ka par nulli izejā iet runa.

----------


## RudeWolf

Nu jā, DC bez servaka būtu tāds peldošs +/- 30mA diapazonā. Poči gan maitas jutīgi un nācās atkal ar seifu vzlomščiku pirkstiem pastrādāt un skatīties, lai ņemot ārā skrūvgriezi nejauši kaut kas nepieskartos. Paglaudi, paglaudi - pagaidi kamēr norimst...

----------


## Jurkins

Tu laikam domāji +/-30mV?
Kur šim ir poči? Shēmā nav parādīti. Ja no kreisās puses skatās, tad otrās traņu kolonas augšējam un apakšējam emiteros? Un iepriekšpēdējās kolonas augšējā un apakšējā emiteros?

----------


## RudeWolf

Jep, mV. Tagad pamazām domāju par mazu kastīti, kur visu sabāzt iekšā. Kā vispār ir ar 2 polu strāvas padevi - ir tas bīstami šajā gadījumā, ka reāli 220 ceļo līdz trafam pa īsu vadiņu? Jo 3 polu IEC ligzda ir diezgan paliela.

----------


## RudeWolf

Ja godīgi, tad es īsti nesaprotu, kā šeit tiek regulēta miera strāva, jo reāli platei otrā pusē ir katram kanālam divi džamperi + un - 15V, kas nozīmējot pēc konstruktora vārdiem - "strāvas injecēšanu ieejas pakāpē" vai kaut ko tādu. Katram kanālam ir tikai viens pocis. Tāpēc man tā bilde nav skaidra.

----------


## normundss

Pēc savas empīriskās pieredzes es teiktu, ka audio iekārtas labskanīgumu vismaz par 50% veido barošanas kvalitāte.  Tā kā te ir izmantots Junga superregulatoru paveids, pēc noklusējuma jau būtu jāskan labi.  Būtu tiešām interesanti pamēģināt Jurkina ieteikumu ar kādu vienkāršu neregulētu barokli vai vēl ļaunāk ar 7815/7915 regulatoriem.

Bet kāpēc nolaupīji svešu tēmu??

----------


## RudeWolf

Nez, smd un austiņu stiprekļi... Vēl nebija pietiekamā pamata, lai ceptu savu augšā. Ja moderi uzskata, ka pamats ir, tad lai pārceļ uz kaut kādu - "QRV08 - diskrēts pastiprinātājs austiņām ar strāvas agtriezenisko saiti"

Par to barošanu mans skatījums ir tāds, ka es piekrītu Selfam - barokli veido pēc tā, kāds barojamajam mezglam ir psrr. Šeit ir mazs, tāpēc arī šuntreģi. Manu Dynalo varēja barot arī no 317/337 pāra un visdrīzāk, ka nekāda atšķirība nebūtu.

----------


## normundss

> Par to barošanu mans skatījums ir tāds, ka es piekrītu Selfam - barokli veido pēc tā, kāds barojamajam mezglam ir psrr. Šeit ir mazs, tāpēc arī šuntreģi.


 Par PSRR varētu piekrist ar atrunām, ka tas:
1) ir VIENS NO faktoriem
2) tiek skatīts plašā frekvenču joslā (līdz x MHz). Un tur jau sākas visādas nianses.

Pats dalījums barojamā mezglā + barošanas blokā ir tikai vienkāršots modelis, sistēma ta darbojas kopumā un tikai kopumā to var reāli izvērtēt. Modelī var nebūt (principā nekad nav) definēti visi ietekmes faktori.  Ja skatītos tikai pēc vienkāršota PSRR zemās audio frekvencēs, tad opampu risinājumiem vajadzētu būt stipri nejutīgiem pret barošanu.  Realitātē man šādu nejutīgu produktu nav gadījies sastapt.  Tas protams neizslēdz iespējamību, ka esmu krāmējies tikai ar īpaši līkiem risinājumiem.  :: 




> Manu Dynalo varēja barot arī no 317/337 pāra un visdrīzāk, ka nekāda atšķirība nebūtu.


 Manā pieredzē ir ļoti reti gadījumi, kad atšķirīgs barošanas bloks nerada atšķirību skanējumā, tā ka atļaušos stipri apšaubīt šo pieņēmumu.  Ja raksti par to pagātnē, tad laikam aparāts vairs nav pie Tevis un pamēģināt nevar?

----------


## RudeWolf

Dynalo ir pie manis un noteikti būs vēl labu laiku, jo šādai tehnikai pircējus atrast šajos platuma grādos nav tik vienkārši. Iespējams, ka pēc tam, kad QRV08 būs kastē uzprasīšos ciemos, lai ar Tavu DACu saprastu, kas skan un kas nē. Iedošu paklausīt arī ortodinamiķus.

Skaidrs, ka PSRR nav vienīgais faktors, kas apskata barojamā mezgla mijiedarbību ar barošanas mezglu. Diemžēl man ir tikai pozitīvā sprieguma regulētie barokļi visādu USB spriegumu aizvietošanai, tāpēc mājās pievienot Dynalo pie kaut kā švakāka nesanāks.

----------


## Jurkins

Nepamanīju to poci  :: . "strāvas injicēšanu ieejas pakāpē" skan labi  :: . Ar to poci var dabūt to nulli servo izejā. Mierstrāva šim nemaz neregulējas. Vispār interesanti, kāda šim ir mierstrāva. Paralēlajam ar vienādiem tranzistoriem un bez rezistoriem emiteros mierstrāva ir tāda, kādu ieregulē ar strāvas avotiem pirmo traņu emiteros. Ja emiteros parādās rezistori, tad vēl atkarīga no šo rezistoru pretestību attiecības. Ja traņi dažādi , tad vēl no šo Ube attiecības.

----------


## RudeWolf

Es saku - man par šī stiprekļa darbības principiem ir galīgi kains ānungs. Labākais ir tas, ka katram kanālam var "injecēt" gan + gan - "strāvu" un doķenē nav teikts, pēc kāda principa noteikt, kur kas ir vajadzīgs. T.i. - doķenes kā tādas vispār nav. Es vnk uz labu laimi vienu savienoju (nevis divus, jo tad tomēr baigi labi nebūšot) un sanāca nonullēt izejas.

P.S. Vakar izliku klemmītes tiem izejas pretestības džemperiem. Pēc shēmas spriežot tam vajadzēja samazināt izejas pretestību. Un efekts bija baisi izteikts tā kā divi dažādi pastiprinātāji. Domāju, ka to štelli ar slēdzīšiem likšu uz priekšējā paneļa.

----------


## Jurkins

Pastiprinātājs ir neinvertējošs. Ja izejā (bez servo) ir mīnuss, tad ieejā vajag padot plusu.
A bet par tiem rezistoriem izejā (man kā neaudiofilam) vispār bez poņas, nah šos vajag.

----------


## RudeWolf

Ar rezistoriem ir tā, ka tas ir slinki izdomāts strāvas ierobežotājs, lai kāds pokebērns neietopītu savos puļķīšos 2V, kas pie 16 omiem var visādas nelabības izdarīt. Otrs iemesls ir tas debīlais 120 omu standarts, pēc kura labu laiku piegrieza visas austiņu izejas. Tas nozīmē, ka ir ausis, kuras labāk skan ar lielu izejas pretestību - piem. dažas AKG un Beyer profesionālās austiņas. Tur gan tie reži var meikot sensu, jo bez viņiem minētās ausis skan riktīgi asi un, kā runā - pārdemfēti.

Kas interesanti - pas spīti tam, ka ortodinamiķiem slodze ir tīri rezistīva, t.i. nemainīga pret frekvenci - tomēr samazinot Zout mainījās ne tikai skaļums, bet arī tonalitāte.

----------


## RudeWolf

Tā viš beigās izskatās.

----------


## AndrisZ

Ja, nu piestrādāts ir. Neko teikt.
"Ja lidmašīna izskatās labi, tā arī lido labi."

----------


## osscar

K'ajau teicu - labs darbs, man patīk + laba pieredze smd lodēšanā  ::

----------


## tornislv

Cik tad kopā nostājās, ar kasti un knobu? 400 EUR?

----------


## RudeWolf

Ar kasti, knobu, spraudņiem un slēdžiem būs vairāk. Man ir grūti tā sarēķināt, jo es reizē arī pirku papildus vadus, lodalvu un dažus instrumentus. Ņem vērā, ka kaste bija sasodīti dārga ar extra shipping no mauzera. Prātīgs cilvēks varētu par 500EUR sataisīt visu un klausīties.

Nu bet es prātīgs neesmu un plānoju likt iekšā TKD poci, lai būtu extra košernuma punkti.

----------


## Powerons

Kaut kāds neizdevies aparāts, tik liels un nav pat tembru bloka!  :: 

Korpus gan tīri OK, bet ar smd parasti vis sanāk smuks un maziņš, bet te tāds gigants kuram pēc izmēra vajadzētu dot
ārā vismaz kādus 50 watus stereo, bet te, vairāk par vienām austiņām pavilkt nevar  ::

----------


## Isegrim

_A nafig_ bez jēgas jāsaspiež stacionāra ierīce? Un _nafig_ jāsačakarē Mūzika ar "tembru bloku"? Tas ir vienīgais, ko ar tādu "bloku" var panākt. Cita lieta - kuram to vajag. Es nepiedalos šajā diskusijā, jo nekad neklausos Mūziku _austiņās_. Bet tas nenozīmē, ka itin visiem šādas vajadzības nav. Var tikai priecāties līdzi, ka kādam savs _prodžekts_ veiksmīgi iemiesojies pabeigtā, labi funkcionējošā  ierīcē.

----------


## RudeWolf

Kāpēc man 50W austiņām?

----------


## osscar

Te nu es piekrītu Isegrimam, kaut arī ausis neklsusos. Darbs padarītd līdz galam un imho jau nav nemz tik liels.tikai d klasi ar impulsnieku varētu tādā izmērā salikt varbūt.

----------


## Powerons

Es jau nesaku ka slikti uztaisīts, vis nostrādāts par tiešām glīti, kas nu ir tas ir  :: 

Autor pats teica, ka skaņa atšķirās, vienam aparātam no otra. tātad, viens aparāts paņem vienus tembrus vairāk cits citus tembrus varbūt mazāk un visi prieki. Būtu tembru bloks, visu kā vajag varētu saregulēt aparātam, kas jau iepriekš uztaisīts.

Bez tam ierakstu studijā tā pat viss caur sazin cik tembru plokiem un filtriem izlaists.

----------


## Isegrim

> Bez tam ierakstu studijā tā pat viss caur sazin cik tembru plokiem un filtriem izlaists.


  - tieši tā, tāpēc tāds arī jāklausās - kā skaņu režisors to iecerējis un realizējis. Man daudzi ieraksti nepatīk vispār; tad es tos neklausos un necenšos ar pogu/kloķu/softu palīdzību pārveidot. Tajā pat laikā ir milzum daudz brīnišķīgu ierakstu, kam nav ko pielikt vai atņemt. Un tā nav Mūzikas vaina, ja kādā audiotraktā (galvenokārt skaļruņos) ir kaut kas šķībs.

----------


## RudeWolf

Tad visi pastiprinātāji skan vienādi, ja vien ir tembru bloks?

----------


## tornislv

Bet kā tu bez tembru bloka uzgriezīsi daudz ciki ciki un trekni Tumc tumc?

----------


## Powerons

Bet lieta jau nav tikai pastiprinātājā! Vajag arī attiecīgas austiņas.

Jo tembri būs atkarīgi no pašām austiņām kā tādām. 
man pašam ir austiņas vienas skan OK bet otrām tembri galīgi sačakarēti.

Cik esmu dzirdējis, kad ražotāji, piemēram audiocentru skandām, lai būtu vienkāršāk uzražot izmanto primitīvāku konstrukciju, bet frekvenču nevienmērīgumu, izlīdzina, ar speciāli paredzētu tembru bloku, tā sanāk vieglāk, nekā skandām piedzīt pareizo konstrukciju.

Ar austiņām droši vien tas pats

----------


## tornislv

Mums ar Rūdi austiņas ir no tās šlakas, kur neētiski būtu runāt par tembru sačakarēšanu. Cik zinu, HD650, 700 un 800 tiek slavētas tieši par akadēmiski sausu skanējumu bez visādiem bass boost utt.

----------


## RudeWolf

Austiņas skan šādi, kā vajag tembrēt?

----------


## tornislv

Tu tak redzi kā vajag - TREBLE līdz galam, BASS uz +5 no 10; Tad būs tīkami.

----------


## osscar

mobileaudio Kaspich kā reiz par ausīm izsakās, ausaiņi var palasīt  ::

----------


## Powerons

Pag pag! A kāda tev induktivitāte austiņām? Esi mērījis? Katra frekvence pie vienas induktivitātes radīs atšķirīgu EDS!
Bez tam jāņem vērā tanī brīdī kad austiņās uzsit bassu un pirms mebrāna ir sākusi kustēties ir viena induktivitāte,
bet kad membrāna iekustējusies tad jau atkal cita. Tad pēc būtības sanāk ka zemās frekvences čakarē augstās.

Ja tu austiņām izbrauc cauri vienu sīnusa signālu pilnā diapazonā un izmēri, tadd protams vis ir lieliski, un labs grafiks
bet tiklīds ir gan aukšas gan bass vienlaicīgi tā viss aizbrauc auzās.

Tā kā vajag kādu iekārtu, kas veic korekcijas, reālā laikā, reālam aparātam, pēc reālā frekvenču kokteiļa.

----------


## RudeWolf

Ortodinamiskās austiņas - tīri rezistīva slodze ar pilnībā plakanu pretestības/fāzes līniju.

----------


## Powerons

Cik tad pastiprinnātājam procentos ir aprēkinātā precizitāte un cik lielu kļūdu viņš dod?

----------


## RudeWolf

Viens slovēnis samērīja šādi -  4V@100Ohm

----------


## tornislv

Kas, pie joda, ir "pastiprinātāja precizitāte" un kā to mēra? Tas pirmkārt. Otrkārt, pie noteiktas sistēmas komponentu kvalitātes tembra regulatori vairs nav vajadzīgi, tas IMHO. Paskatījos, ka man patreizējā stereo sistēma, pievelkot inflācijas koeficientus, šobrīd velk uz 8000 EUR MSRP, kas, protams, sūds vien ir, bet nu tembrus grozīt nejūtu ne mazāko vajadzību.

----------


## Powerons

Ar kādu precizitāti tika izmantotas pretestības pastiprinātājā, parasti ir vai nu 5% vai 1% līdz ar to iekārta nevar būt precīzāka par tanī izmantotām detaļām, un tranzistori arī nav ideāli vienādi.

  Pie kam lieta tad tāda, ka lielākā daļa detaļu  ķļūdas ir jāsummē  :: 

 Nu jau lieela māka parādīt daudz ciparus aiz komata,  kāda tam slovēnim bija paša mērinstrumenta kļūda % ? Tam ar ko mērīja.

----------


## osscar

nu tu gan lej sviestu par tām precizitātēm. tak traņus var arī pielasīt, pieregulēt ar poci etc. viss no shēmas atkarīgs.pie mūsdienu cenām tak skaidtrs, ka visi ņem 1% rezistorus.   tak ar skaņu karti mērīja. ja laba skaņu karte - tad pašfons -130db nav nekas nereāls.

----------


## RudeWolf

Out->In loop.

Kā teju jebkuru rezistoru lielumu kļūmes 1% robežās ietekmē pastiprinātāja veiktspējas fundamentālos lielumus? Ja mezgla veiktspēju spēcīgi ietekmē visu elementu parametru nobīdes, tad, atvainojiet, tas ir sūdīgs mezgls. Protams, ir kritiskāki un mazāk kritiski elementi, kas atsevišķos gadījumos prasa pielasīšanu, bet 5% rezistori parasti jau ir ar 1% toleranci un tas parasti tiek uzskatīts par gana labu rādītāju.

----------


## tornislv

Kooooooo? Tad ko, 0.5% rezistorus izmantojot pastiprinātājs būs 10 reizes precīzāks, kā izmantojot 5%tīgos? Tā gan ir fundamentāla jaunatklāsme, cepuri nost. Man, kā diplomētam fiziķim, apguvušam arī fizikālo mērījumu kursu un kļūdu teoriju, šāda tēze izklausās pēc pilnīgas buļļa kakas un čūsku eļļas.

----------


## Isegrim

Pirms gadiem 30 ienāca prātā papētīt, cik smukas ir RIAA līknes mana 'Brig' preampam. Komutējot 'left-right', pamanīju, ka "_razbalanss_" nepārsniedz voltmetra _ceijera_ platumu visā audio diapazonā. Kad ievēroju, ka 'Okeanpribors' salicis precīzās detaļas, vairs nebrīnījos.

----------


## Powerons

Tas nu gan ir, kas jauns,ka precīzai iekārtai nevajag precīzas detaļas!!! Tā domājot tadjau arī nomināls uz augšu vai uz leju arī neietekmēs kopējo precizitāti.


Bez tam, pretestības ardažādām kļūdām, dažādās pastiprinātāja vietās var netikai summēties, bet ieviest asimetrisku kļūdu izejas signālā.


 Es iesaku paskatīties precīzākas pretestības, te pat Elfā bija 0.1% bet Farnellī vardabūt pat 0.01%,
  Lai gan ja skan tāpat ar nelieliem gļukiem jau var sadzīvot.  Tās pretestības ir visai padārgas, diezvai vērts tērēties. 


 Citādi aparāts uzbūvēts skaisti, smuka kastīte, smuki štekerīši.

----------


## habitbraker

TU neatbildeeji, par kaadu precizitaati audio pastiprinaataajam tu vispaar runaa? Pastiprinaajuma? Izejas DC? Kaadam jaabuut preciizam pastirpinaataajam?
Un par THD - tā tak ir attiecība. Kameer meeriitaajs pats nav iedziits nelineaaraa rezhiimaa, tikmeer tak vienalga par absoluuto meerierices precizitaati.

----------


## AndrisZ

Cik precīzi būs uzšūtas bikses, ja šujamo diegu diametra precizitāte ir +/- 10% ?

----------


## osscar

Es saprotu ka c un r tolerancei ir liela nozīme Isegrim pieminetajās riaa.korekcijas ķēdēs..bet  ne labi uzkonstruētos pstūžos..

----------


## Isegrim

Es vairāk domāju ne korekcijas precizitāti, bet to, kādā mērā atšķiras abu stereo kanālu AFR. Parastā _širpotreba_ pastiprinātājā plus/mīnus 2 dB vēl bija norma, bet tam 'Brigam' - pārslēdzoties ceijers teju neizkustas. Tak skala ap 0 dB krietni izstiepta. _Fantastisch!_

----------


## habitbraker

> Cik precīzi būs uzšūtas bikses, ja šujamo diegu diametra precizitāte ir +/- 10% ?


 Es jau nesaku, ka nominaaliem nav noziime. Bet te jau saka, ka vajag 0.1% pielaides. Tikai kur *shajaa* gadiijumaa tam ir noziime?

----------


## Jurkins

RudeWolf, skaisti! Atkārtošos  ::  - apskaužu tos, kuri ieliek shēmu kastītē  :: . Un vēl smukā.

Veči, šis ir pastūzis ar atgriezenisko saiti. Tālu aiz dzirdamā diapazona robežām šim AFR nosaka divi rezistori. Un arī tur pilnīgi pietiek ar 1% precizitāti. Ja vēlamies dzirdēt kā Higgsa bozoni sitas pa austiņu pilnmēnesī sildītajiem vadiem, tad liekam 0.01% rezistorus. Šādas topoloģijas pastūžiem bieži pieļauj citu kļūdu - atgriezeniskā saite ir samērā zemomīga, tāpēc jāliek rezistori ar lielu kliedējamās jaudas rezervi.

----------


## RudeWolf

Es toties apskaužu tos, kas izdomā tādas shēmas, ko ir jēga likt smukā kastītē!

----------

